# Program Guide Data missing



## TVSaurus (Dec 2, 2005)

Last night my program guide data ended all of a sudden around 9pm. None of my SP will record. I did a manual call in to the DVR service from the setup menu. Still no data.

Is the data received via satillite? If so, how can I get it updated? After another succesful call this morning I still have no data. The scheduled call in is for Dec 7th, 11 days from now!


----------



## rod456 (Oct 4, 2006)

I believe that it is downloaded via the sat and not the phone line. You can disconnect the phone line and you guide will still update.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

silly question but are you getting signal? If you are and a reboot doesnt cure it, I'd say you need to give dtv a call.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Do you have shows setup to record in the middle of the night? From about 2:00am - 4:00am DTivos download the guide and showcase info unless you're using it watching live TV or recording.


----------



## tward (Feb 11, 2003)

My parents had the same problem on Sunday Night, a reboot cured it....


----------



## TVSaurus (Dec 2, 2005)

Perfect signal all the time. Just no data. I'll do a reboot this evening.

No programs are set to record in the middle of the night.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Check your history and see what it says about the DVR Service Download. Should be one or two every night. That may help diagnose the problem.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> Do you have shows setup to record in the middle of the night? From about 2:00am - 4:00am DTivos download the guide and showcase info unless you're using it watching live TV or recording.


Guide info trickles in 24/7 and is indexed every few hours. Unless they've moved it, the guide stream is on the same transponder as A&E. The showcase videos recorded in the middle of the night have no effect on guide info.

The good news : unlike the R-15, the guide data is stored on the hard drive and should still be there. A simple restart should fix everything.


----------



## TVSaurus (Dec 2, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Check your history and see what it says about the DVR Service Download. Should be one or two every night. That may help diagnose the problem.


I'm doing a reboot now....I checked the history earlier today and the last time anything was downloaded according to the sys info screen was 11/26 and the end time was when it actually ended last night.

Successful reboot and the guide is now starting to populate. Thanks.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

hey while we are on this topic, i looked at my info screen one wednesday and it said the last successful guide d/l was monday. Absent me setting recordings over night (pretty sure i didnt), is there any other reason it wouldn't have updated in 2 nights?


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

Here in the Philly market, WHYY (PBS) recently changed their OTA UHF frequency. It required a new OTA scan on the HR10-250. However, since the change there is no guide data for the digital OTA channels. The guide just says Regular Schedule.

Any ideas as to why there's no guide data?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i hate that..can't someone fix it/


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

whsbuss said:


> Here in the Philly market, WHYY (PBS) recently changed their OTA UHF frequency. It required a new OTA scan on the HR10-250. However, since the change there is no guide data for the digital OTA channels. The guide just says Regular Schedule.
> 
> Any ideas as to why there's no guide data?


I've called DirecTV and WHYY. They both say "Gee, I'll mention it to somebody to get it fixed".


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Since the v6.3a upgrade, my HR10 only phones in every 10 days, instead of every 2 days like it used to. I guess they changed something. I usually have it make the call every few days, if I remember, just to keep it current with whatever is downloads.  

GH


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

guide is from satellite so no need to call in sooner. It will clear PPV card when it calls in by itself


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

msmith said:


> I've called DirecTV and WHYY. They both say "Gee, I'll mention it to somebody to get it fixed".


Today I decided to do a Clear OTA Channels in setup. Then I rescanned for OTA channels. It found, again, the new WHYY DT channels but never deleted the old ones.

Guide data is still unavailable (Regular Schedule shows) on the new channels. What's screwy is the old channels have the guide listings!


----------

